# Changing up my AR to a .204 Thoughts Please



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Guys I was thinking of a 243, 25-06, 22-250...all great hard hitting load for yotes two of em great for some deer too but.........how well does a 204 do ??? I have never spoke to anyone who has used one. Lite bullet 35 grains but clips at almost 4000 fps. So I am guessing they will down a yote just fine and is fur friendly.... but hit a twig or a blade of grass and is it like a 17, and or a wind and drift will be an issue. But I love hearing 13" drop at 600 yards zero at 200 I can judge that distance and judge drop on the fly which I love.

Brian


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had my .204 for a couple of years now and I love it. I haven't had a single one run off. Most of the time thet just drop in their tracks. I've only had to sew one and that was my fault. Great coyote gun, but I wouldn't use it on anything bigger.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Love my .204. Savage Model 111. If you do your part it will sure do it's part. I load my .204 with the 39 gr. Sierra Blitzking at about 3600 fps. Last October I took 2 coyotes from one set. Dropped the first dog at 215 yards. The second was 311 yards. Now granted, that is pushing it's range but I had a clear shot, good light and calm conditions. Would not hesitate to take that shot again.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't own a .204. I use a .243 can use for coyotes and deer. 58 grain v-max by Hornady will get you about 3850 fps


----------



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

problem is 243 and 25-06 are awsome rounds for what you want to do.....but they require a ar-10 platform not ar -15, round is too larg for the lower


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Yotesniper,
I am having my gunsmith friend put together a new upper for me in .204. He is using a DPMS 24" barrel, free floated foregrip etc. I got a Leupold Mark AR 3-9X40 Scope for it and sent it to the custom shop in Oregon to have them set me up with a Bullet Drop Compensator dial tuned for the .204. He should have it completed soon and I'll let you know how it works as soon as I get it in hand.
You may want to rethink the .243 format for the AR-15 platform. My deer hunter in the season just past is a .243 WSSM, Olympic Arms 24" bull barrel upper mated with a Bushmaster Optics Ready Carbine lower. I had good results with the deer and excellent accuracy with a Leupold 3-9 and Winchester Supreme 95gr. Ballistic Silvertips. 
The only modification that I did to to lower before mounting the .243WSSM was to install a Timney Trigger.
Good Luck with your .204,
Centex


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a .204 and like it a lot. Wind deflection is nat as bad as the internet says it is because the bullet is travelling so fast and there is a lot less bullet to catch the wind. Mine will shoot anything up to 40grs. real well.


----------

